# custom filter



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

I also just bought 55g and decided to build a custom filter 

I got a maxi-jet 600 (160gph) powerhead and a large plastic cookie jar

I will layer the container with filter media (2 layers of foam, 2 layers of polyfiber, gravel and cut up plastic straws), pump in water with from the top using the powerhead sitting inside the aquarium and let it back to the tank through a tube in the bottom of the jar

ideally I will keep the filter behind the tank ... hopefully powerhead is strong enough 

questions:
will that be enough filtration for a 55 gallon tank?
should I use any other media?
any suggestions?


----------



## oshiet (Oct 23, 2009)

Plastic pot scrubbers from the dollar store have more surface area than your cut up straw idea, and less work too. Works really well in a wet/dry setup.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

+1 to the pot scrubbies...have em in 2 of mine


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

#3 pot scrubbers

They're all over the place for me. You can practically find them in all dollar stores but remember to find ones that are all plastic/nylon.

Here's a pic


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

okoolo said:


> questions:
> will that be enough filtration for a 55 gallon tank?
> should I use any other media?
> any suggestions?


Whether it's enough filtration depends on your bioload. It could be anything from massive overkill to totally inadequate.

Unless this tank is going to be in an unfinished basement, you should think carefully about what will happen if the connection between the jar and the outlet starts to leak, and what will happen if the filter gets clogged and can't drain as fast as the pump is trying to fill it. It doesn't take a lot of water to do some very expensive damage, notably to the plaster of the ceiling below, but also to floors, furniture and carpeting. The parquet flooring popular in highrises will swell if it gets soaked, and buckle.

You should also think about how easy it will be to clean the filter. I recommend a prefilter on the intake, maybe a hydrosponge or something of the sort.

As for whether the powerhead you've bought is strong enough, it should be rated for how high it can lift water, usually referred to as head, e.g. a 2 foot head.


----------



## oshiet (Oct 23, 2009)

BTW... if anyone wants pot scrubbers, I'm offering them for the amazing price of FREE! Actually, I'll take donations for non perishable food items or cash for a local charity.

Have about 200+. Just PM me if interested.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

oshiet said:


> BTW... if anyone wants pot scrubbers, I'm offering them for the amazing price of FREE! Actually, I'll take donations for non perishable food items or cash for a local charity.
> 
> Have about 200+. Just PM me if interested.


lol 200+

send some my way 

I need to drop off your plywood today. You going to be home?


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

well I did this .. works well but I didn't realize the pressure would push the lid out .. now just letting the filter let out the water out through the jar hole rather then the tube

what I was hoping was to have a filter sit outside the tank .. although I admit this way is really quiet if ugly .. trying to cycle a 55g ... no heater though

guess I'll have to start from scratch..

..


----------

